# Chemnitz | A Changing City



## Goy (Sep 27, 2014)

Klassiker said:


> WW2 destroyed or heavily damaged an average of 33% of the buildings of 60 out of the 100 largest German cities (pop. 75.000 and higher) and damaged a further 33% lightly (in most instances the roofs!). In most instances the center of towns was destroyed allmost completely except for a few streets or buildings. Example: *Chemnitz (335.000) lost most of its city center, but all other quarters were virtually undamaged!!!*
> 
> After the war the Germans teared down the remains of most heavy damaged buildings (except for a few per city to be rebuilt in a "simplified" way). Furthermore they razed about 40% of all remaining structures or simplified them in such a way that they were a shadow of their past. This they called: "modernization". Notorious cases were the Vineta Platz area in Berlin, Bahnhofsstrasse in Bonn, Marien Platz and Isar Ufer buildings in München. Almost each city lost hundreds to thousands of valuable buildings. Allmost all tall Gründerzeit buildings disappeared .........(!!).
> 
> ...


So, I read that about Chemnitz in a Thread about Berlin. What do you think? Is it possible to rebuild Chemnitz historical centre?


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool city.


----------

